# New chucker couple in the yard today



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

First chcukers I've seen this year - I think they're scouting for a place to set up shop. Mighty handsome young couple - they should be OK around here if the neighbor's dogs or some maroon with a shotgun doesn't find them.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for these pics, Nab. Every now and then I get a Chukar in, and they are incredibly gorgeous birds. Usually insanely hyper, but still beautiful.

Terry


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Great pics Nab,

I was thrown completely when I read "new chuckers in our yard". I wasn't sure if it would be about wood-chucks or Gophers to tell you the truth. So what is a Chucker anyway? Is it a Pheasant? We don't have them up here as far as I can tell. It's likely too cold.

Cameron


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They are a handsome couple, Nab....love that wagon wheel. Thanks for posting.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Chukars are a type of partridge .. native to Asia, I believe. Here's a link with more links: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/NDG/Partr/BRKChukar.html

Terry


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Terry!

Those birds are gorgeous. The bird pics in that site are really something, except they are caged for sale and all. Not sure if they are meant for food or not but I would love to have a pair here, (in the apartment of course) for company.

Cameron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Camrron said:


> Thanks Terry!
> 
> Those birds are gorgeous. The bird pics in that site are really something, except they are caged for sale and all. Not sure if they are meant for food or not but I would love to have a pair here, (in the apartment of course) for company.
> 
> Cameron


Cameron,

They are wild and crazy birds .. not apartment birds in any sense of the word. Sadly, they are game birds in North America and are here for people to go and hunt and shoot. I have no idea if a baby Chukar would grow up to be tame, but I have a feeling not .. they are a lot like quail who are also wild and crazy birds .. the quail are just a lot smaller. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What beautiful birds, they DO remind me of the quail we see here. Usually they walk in rows with babies following behind, they are just so adorable.  

Thanks for sharing the pics, Nab.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, 15 eggs to a clutch. That is a lot of baby chuckers. So cute.

Maggie


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a pet chukar that lives in my loft with my pigeons he thinks hes a pigeon he always sleeps up on the roost with them and sometimes he'll sit in the nestbox with the hens and just sit there hes hilarious.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Never seen one before but very pretty bird they are.


----------

